# Broody hen in the tall grass?



## Naomi (Aug 20, 2012)

Found the green eggs. My chixs get locked up every night and Miss Dee is always there. I followed her this morning and I 7 green eggs and 3 brown ones. She was in there rolling them. Left her for an hour got up to look and see where she was and there she was in the front yard with the others. I know that is where she is at might before lock up cause I could not find her, but she ended up going in for lock up. So, is she getting broody and of do how can I get her yo stay and lay on the coop. I want some babies. She is 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

put the old girl in a broody coop if she wants to set for you, maybe you get some chicks


----------



## Naomi (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi, I threw her eggs out, she laid two more eggs out there again. Then decided to lay then in the coop. A week later no more green eggs. Found them in the back of the hay bailer. 3 of them. Got rid of them and she laid 2 more in the bailer. Now she is laying in the coop again. Confused. She is 2 1/2 years old. Is she trying to be broody? She has always laid her eggs in the coop til now.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

She isn't the only one laying out there!! She's just the one getting caught turning the eggs. Keep the girls in until they have all laid, then let them out for the day. They aren't broody if they turn the eggs, they do that anyway.


----------

